# Mouse Led is on after shutdown Pc



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a Finalmouse and mouse led is on after I shutdown PC. Is it the mouse or my pc? This mouse has no driver, just plug n play.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 7, 2015)

Motherboard BIOS, had this on Asus motherboards on and off over the years. (Keyboards and Mice)


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2015)

Maybe turn of legacy options for USB 2.0\3.0.  If you do how ever you will not be able to get in the bios without a PS\2 keyboard.

Their is normally a way around that is to have the the mouse on USB 3 port and the keyboard on USB 2 and turn off legacy for USB 3.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 7, 2015)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> mouse led is on after I shutdown PC. Is it the mouse or my pc?


Did you just get this mouse? Or did the LED used to go off when the computer was shutdown?

Note that many USB ports are set to supply +5V even when the computer is shutdown - which, unless you flip the master power switch on the back of your power supply, or unplug the power supply from the wall, is really "Standby Mode".

By keeping power to the USB ports while the computer is "asleep", this lets you wiggle the mouse (or press a mouse button) to "wake" the computer. It may also allow you to charge your cell phone, for example, while the computer is in Standby mode.

In other words, this sounds normal to me.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> Did you just get this mouse? Or did the LED used to go off when the computer was shutdown?
> 
> Note that many USB ports are set to supply +5V even when the computer is shutdown - which, unless you flip the master power switch on the back of your power supply, or unplug the power supply from the wall, is really "Standby Mode".
> 
> ...



Which is why i was on about legacy in the bios as this will disable that function, which is why i ended up trying it due to one of the mouses i use as it's the only real time it gets to charge.

While my keyboard is on the USB 3 i can keep legacy off and at the same time keep it enabled for USB 2 for my Sensei wireless,


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 7, 2015)

I just got this mouse yesterday. and the previous mouse led is off when pc is off, so I don't know.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 7, 2015)

> I just got this mouse yesterday. and the previous mouse led is off when pc is off, so I don't know.


That's just how this particular mouse works then. I have a Logitech mouse where the LED dims when the computer goes into standby and then to full brightness when the computer is running. The LED on my Microsoft mouse on the same computer goes out completely when the computer sleeps, then lights when the computer is running.

I would not worry about it. But if you are still bugged by it, check your motherboard manual. On some boards, not all USB ports are "charging ports". So you might try a different pair of ports, or as noted above, check your BIOS Setup Menu to see if there is a setting for it.

To me, it just shows your computer is still alive, just sleeping - not a bad thing.


----------



## xvi (Aug 7, 2015)

Could be a "wake on mouse" setting too.


----------



## Bansaku (Aug 7, 2015)

Try switching USB ports and see if it still persists.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 8, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> To me, it just shows your computer is still alive, just sleeping - not a bad thing.



This can be really annoying if your pc is in your bedroom


----------



## haswrong (Aug 8, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> This can be really annoying if your pc is in your bedroom


put a hat or coat over your mouse


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 8, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> flip the master power switch on the back of your power supply



This


----------



## haswrong (Aug 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> This


or upgrade the PSU.. X850 isnt the newest of units..


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 8, 2015)

It could also be the Hybrid Shutdown feature of your operating system.

Google how to disable hybrid shutdown for your specific OS and see if that helps.


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 8, 2015)

if you are referring to the led on the bottom of the mouse it is meant to stay on, even if the pc is off. That is completely normal.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 8, 2015)

haswrong said:


> or upgrade the PSU.. X850 isnt the newest of units..


What? That won't do anything for this.

While hybrid sleep mode does put the computer into a "low power" state so it boots faster, it should not change how power to the mouse is configured. Hybrid sleep mode is great for PCs - in fact, it is designed specifically for PCs.

The lit mouse could only be annoying at night, but I really don't see it keeping anyone from sleeping. It is rare for any bedroom to be 100% dark. If a problem put it behind the keyboard. But if it is still a problem and changing USB ports does not help, then a full shutdown, or hitting the master power switch are the solutions.

Changing power supplies, again, will do nothing.


----------



## Ruyki (Aug 8, 2015)

Go to the bios and look for the ErP Ready option, turn it on.

This will make the board use minimal standby power in order to comply with EU regulations. The board may turn of some or all external ports (like USB) and this may turn your lit mouse off.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 8, 2015)

If you don't have a master power switch on the back of your power supply, you could just simply unplug the mouse from the system, if that light bothers you that much.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 8, 2015)

The Led is not on the bottom of the mouse.
Erb is on, but the led is still on.
The only solution now is turn off the master power switch
OR use that LED as a lamp.

I think because this mouse has no driver, so its on all the time till no more power.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2015)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> I just got this mouse yesterday. and the previous mouse led is off when pc is off, so I don't know.


Did you plug the new mouse into the same USB port as the old mouse?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, I switched to other port and the same thing occurred


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2015)

wow i am amazed no one caught this yet.

since many devices now charge through USB pretty much all motherboards now enable charging through USB via PSUs 5V standby line even after the system has been shut down.

THIS IS NOT A DEFECT but a feature. has been around since 2010-ish.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2015)

de.das.dude said:


> wow i am amazed no one caught this yet.
> 
> since many devices now charge through USB pretty much all motherboards now enable charging through USB via PSUs 5V standby line even after the system has been shut down.
> 
> THIS IS NOT A DEFECT but a feature. has been around since 2010-ish.


A.)Someone did mention that.
B.)Why does the new mouse stay lit while the old one does not?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 8, 2015)

I think most know that, hence why some one said try different ports as all ports may not support it.



thebluebumblebee said:


> A.)Someone did mention that.
> B.)Why does the new mouse stay lit while the old one does not?



Maybe they did a new revision of the mouse and the old mouse did not support this.  Best way to find out is to contact who made it.

Electrical tape comes to mind


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> A.)Someone did mention that.
> B.)Why does the new mouse stay lit while the old one does not?


might be the mouse is wires differently. 

and as for which ports do not, i have noticed the ports dedicates for kb and mouse dont support this.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 8, 2015)

> wow i am amazed no one caught this yet.
> 
> since many devices now charge through USB pretty much all motherboards now enable charging through USB via PSUs 5V standby line even after the system has been shut down.


Ummm, best to read threads from the beginning before joining. I addressed this in first reply here in post #4 above. ASRock reiterated the point after that.

And in post #7 above I also said, 





Bill_Bright said:


> That's just how this particular mouse works then. I have a Logitech mouse where the LED dims when the computer goes into standby and then to full brightness when the computer is running. The LED on my Microsoft mouse on the same computer goes out completely when the computer sleeps, then lights when the computer is running.


I have yet another mouse - a wireless mouse that lights up when it detects motion. If no motion after about 5 minutes, the mouse goes to sleep to save the batteries.


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 8, 2015)

My cases led used to light up the whole room and bug the hell out of me before going to sleep so I usually just put a small towel over it.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 8, 2015)

I have no idea why ERB helps this time. The led is off when I turn off PC now. The last time it didn't turn off, maybe it needs time.


----------



## haswrong (Aug 8, 2015)

de.das.dude said:


> wow i am amazed no one caught this yet.
> 
> since many devices now charge through USB pretty much all motherboards now enable charging through USB via PSUs 5V standby line even after the system has been shut down.
> 
> THIS IS NOT A DEFECT but a feature. has been around since 2010-ish.


i hereby advise to all mice, light UP or else....! the indian modder will get your tails!


----------



## m6tzg6r (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a similar issue, majority of the time when i shutdown my pc the mouse and keyboard shut off, so no LEDs are on. But on some rare occasions the keyboard LEDs are still on, so the keyboard is still being powered.

99% of the time when i shutdown the keyboard shuts off, but 1% of the time it remains on. I just figure its a little glitch with my motherboard.


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 8, 2015)

on my p5q-e with some generic chinese cheap mouse, the LED is inconsistent... sometimes it's on, sometimes it's off, usually it's on if i plug/turn on the psu after it's been off for a while


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 9, 2015)

easiest fix would be to power off the PSU as well....


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 9, 2015)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> I have no idea why ERB helps this time. The led is off when I turn off PC now. The last time it didn't turn off, maybe it needs time.


Glad it seems to be working now. How long does it actually take to go off?

And sorry, but ERB? I don't know what that means.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 9, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> And sorry, but ERB? I don't know what that means.


 Now who's not reading the thread? Mouse Led is on after shutdown Pc


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 9, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Now who's not reading the thread?


Perhaps you. You referred to ErP. Now we are talking about ERB. So I was asking for clarification.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 9, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> Perhaps you.


 Yep, P's and B's look too much alike. 
Seriously, I assumed it was a typo.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 9, 2015)

And probably was and I should have been more clear when asking for clarification too.


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 10, 2015)

I was thinking this mouse is wireless or has a battery in it,


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 10, 2015)

It is weird. Mouse led is off when I turn off PC after I turned on ErB in the bios, but when I press power button to turn on PC. Its not power on. The led on mouse turn on first, then I have to hold power button for a few second, release it, and press again, then PC power is on. I have to do that press and release several times to power on PC. Is there something with the motherboard or the power supply?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 10, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> I was thinking this mouse is wireless or has a battery in it,


If wireless, it has a battery.


mrthanhnguyen said:


> Is there something with the motherboard or the power supply?


Probably not. The problem is most like power to the USB is removed.

As for your power button, check again the BIOS as there will be settings for how it works - whether you have to press and hold or just press.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 10, 2015)

If I disable Erp, I just press power button 1 and the pc is on, but the led on the mouse will stay on when I turn off the PC.
The mouse is wire and it is the most accurate mouse I have ever used.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 10, 2015)

Then it may just be something you will have to learn to live with and get used to. The main thing to note here is no damage will come from the LED staying lit.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Motherboard BIOS, had this on Asus motherboards on and off over the years. (Keyboards and Mice)


Just reply myself here 

You are waiting for a BIOS update. As I said, I had the same problem on a few Asus motherboards. In my most recent example, I have a Ducky Keyboard that has illuminated back keys. I had the same issue where I would shut the PC off and the keyboard would remain illuminated.

My issues (For my board, here in the example Z97-WS) was addressed in a BIOS updated, and the keywords of what you want to look for is like so:

Z97-WS Formal BIOS 2304 release
*1. Fix compatibility for Genius 87 Gaming Keyboard.*    <-- Fixed my Ducky Keyboard.
2. Update ME file version to 9.1.25.1005.
3. Support NVMe


Good luck waiting. Either live with it, or change mice, OR get another MB.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2015)

My mouse and keyboard both do this.....randomly. Dunno why but, it doesn't effect anything so its a battle I have left alone. Could end up breaking something else trying to get rid of a random LED. Not worth it IMO.

My board is in my specs. I am running a Razor Black Widow Mechanical keyboard and a SteelSeries Sensei Mouse.


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 10, 2015)

I had a Razor mouse that had a blinking logo when it was plugged in and turned on a long time ago.


----------

